# Do i have to tell them i am not renewing?



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

My insurance is due for renewal in dec,and i have found and taken out a new policy as the price was much better,i had asked my company to match it but failed and tbh i hate there phone lines and have to do it by email and wait for reply...so my question is on letter it says contact us to renew,so do i have to contact them to not renew? or can i just leave it..I am pretty sure they will keep calling me trying to get me to change my mind and just cant be arsed with them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would be more worried about them taking money off you "by mistake"

I would phone, follow up with an email and ensure that any DD etc have been cancelled...

:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I've just been through a similar thing with my ins.co. They wanted 650 quid for house insurance and couldn't match Swift cover's price of 150! Their renewal letter said that my cover with them would automatically continue unless l told them otherwise. It would be best to ring them to cancel.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I ring Old new and in some cases companys that had quoted but didnt get it.

Its what i do at work and builds good relationships. Next next the old or quoting company might get the business.

Just got off the phone sorting the last insurance of the year! It was actually £50 more than the cheapest quote, but having 3 cars at one place and maybe my house insurance gives me greater discounts next year...


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Any insurance I have had has *always* automatically renewed unless cancelled (preferably by letter)


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

There is no automatic payment
To renew i have to contact them with payment details


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Call them and cancel it.

I had this with my bike insurance earlier this year and they started sending me demands for the payment as according to them, they'd continued to cover me despite me not having paid! Obviously i didn't believe them but it was a pain trying to get it sorted.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Policies only usually renew automatically if on direct debit. Even if not on direct debit, to be on the safe side, just give them a quick courtesy call and ask them to lapse the policy from renewal as you have already purchased cover elsewhere effective from the renewal date.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sent them an email anyway


----------

